# Just A Rant With Queries.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Now, don't get me wrong here, folks, I am honored to be nominated for the SSOTM, but I have a few questions that I know many of you out there share.

#1 Why does Hrawk always get to nominate the first slingshot.

#2 Why does his nomination alone get the honor of sitting atop the banner all day everyday?

#3 Why does he always pick Danny? And if Danny (love ya, bud!) didn't make a shooter that month, why does he always pick the same style shooter?
Metal core..

#4 Why do I care if the contest is rigged?

#5 Why am I the only one who has asked these questions?

If you have asked yourself these questions, what was your answer to yourself. (I understand not wanting to admit talking to yourself, but this is for posterity's sake)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not even sure of this, but I think it is Hrawk who manages the whole Slingshot of the Month process.
(1) While he's getting the thing going, he slips in the first nomination while he's at it (nothing wrong with that).
(2) Don't even think that is true???
(3) That's what Hrawk likes. Witness his own creations. Duh!
(4) Because you certainly should. But there is no evidence that I can see.
(5) Because you're from Florida?









Oh, and I've never asked myself these questions -- although, I freely admit talking to myself a lot.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hey cap,

The only question I have asked from those is the one about the banner pic. Is there any way they can rotate the pic on page reload?


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've had too much coffee, I can't tell if you're serious or not!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

]Aye it's a harsh and cruel world Joe, but I got a feeling your gonna make it. Shoot, let him have fun, just like you are right now. If it makes you feel better I will vote for you. (Was gonna do it anyway). Just bs'n around. Love your humor, don't change.









[attachment=28689:imagesCAIWFW5O.jpg


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Now, don't get me wrong here, folks, I am honored to be nominated for the SSOTM, but I have a few questions that I know many of you out there share.
> 
> #1 Why does Hrawk always get to nominate the first slingshot.
> 
> ...


_Note: All the above smartass answers were made in the spirit in which I hope the original post was made._


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its as dayhiker said above . to questions 4 and 5 i have this to say- 
#4- thats why people are encouraged to participate on the forum and vote. 
#5- its good to ask questions, then it wont sound like subliminal accusations .
.
its mostly a personal preferance thing when it comes to slingshots .
some like the good ole fashioned tree branch slingshot that mother nature 
provided. some like the board cuts , some like the metal ones, some like the 
machine engineered ones, some like functionality, some like eye candy . its 
all personal taste . you like to pfs and some like to butterfly . some shoot targets 
and some kill bunnies . the variety is what makes slingshots great . 
im done . . .







 (off topic a bit , but im done)


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

No offense to hrwak, but I'm with you Joe, it does seem a little repetitive. Danny does great work, but there should be more variety at the top. It seems like the same exact model wins every month. I think people might have the same questions, but are afraid of the slingshot gods!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't care about his preference. I really just wanted an answer to one and two. I think Danny's slingshots are just fine.

I'm not asking these questions because I want to win. I'm asking them because it's the right thing to do, Like eating Quaker Oats.

I appreciate the votes, however Tiki is the coolest slingshot of this month. But that's just me...

I'm still not satisfied with one and two. Why not rotate which Mod gets to start it and let them have the first vote. And put a flashy thingy with all the nominees at the top.
Keeping the first nominee up[ there alone is tantamount to advertisment or liminal (not subliminal) messaging.

But like you said, Henry. It's his show. I guess I should just count my blessings and be thankful he allows me to be here, right?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bruno529 said:


> I've had too much coffee, I can't tell if you're serious or not!?!?!?!?!?


I feel ya, bro!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Then I still don't know what's -- oh, screw it ! Joe, you are an enigma to me. WTF, man? Even if it's humor...WTF?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Why not rotate which Mod gets to start it and let them have the first vote. And put a flashy thingy with all the nominees at the top. Keeping the first nominee up[ there alone is tantamount to advertisment or liminal (not subliminal) messaging.
> 
> *Maybe the mods don't want to be rotated. I think I have enough to do (as one example) with the SSF 300 Club.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> I'm still not satisfied with one and two. Why not rotate which Mod gets to start it and let them have the first vote. And put a flashy thingy with all the nominees at the top.
> Keeping the first nominee up[ there alone is tantamount to advertisment or liminal (not subliminal) messaging.


Am I SOTM or what? (dead check)

1. Why does the order matter? Don't the nominees at the end stay with us longer?

2. Really? Flashy thingy or banner at the bottom. Isn't that Hrawk's banner that's at the end of all his posts, SSOTM related or not? The one that currently has a redhead women on it? (Redheaded gals rule!!!) If not then I am very confused, of course that happens a lot anyway.

No more coffee for today !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Now, don't get me wrong here, folks, I am honored to be nominated for the SSOTM, but I have a few questions that I know many of you out there share.
> 
> #1 Why does Hrawk always get to nominate the first slingshot.
> 
> ...


1) I was thinking the EXACT same thing about the recent Mars lander!

2) I find a little salt and pepper really spices up a cheese and cucumber sandwich

3) I believe someone had already tried putting car doors on a motorbike, It didn't work very well

4) I know, it was a tough choice, but in the end I went with the more expensive top soil

5) I think I'm not alone in saying that Tupperwear is overrated and does not deserve the high price tag when generic stuff works just as well.

Now, have some cheese to go with your whine


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Iv only been a member here for three months, with that being said, i have seen MANY of you senior members biting newbies heads off for posting in the wrong sections, or asking self explanatory questions, i don't think joe was trying to call anyone out, he did title it as a rant., lighten up guys, EVERYONE appreciates the hard work Hrwak puts into the forum. 
Dannys slingshots are the bomb!, thats why he wins.
Do groups of members tend to vote and flock to a given topic or contest? Absolutely!, nothing wrong with that. I think thats why we see similar results, ( Aside from awesome craftsmanship). Thats all i have to say.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For those of you who are new this year to the forum, here's the original thread about SOTM starting back up.

As you will see, it's not just a 'set of rules' I made up and ran with, it was a collective effort by all to make it as fair and as enjoyable as possible.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12341-slingshot-of-the-month-returns/


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Joey, you bees allright soon...then you wake up and realizw wht ya done...too much boat time....c sick


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

adarondack kyle said:


> i have seen MANY of you senior members biting newbies heads off for posting in the wrong sections, or asking self explanatory questions,


I'm going to challenge you on that. Please link two posts where some senior member 'bit a newby's head off' for posting in the wrong section or asking questions. I'm not saying it didn't happen, I just want to see the evidence.

Guys, if you see something out of line, contact a moderator. There aren't that many of us and we are scattered all over the world, so at any given time, there may not be more than one or two moderators on line. We can't possibly read every post. If something is wrong, tell us about it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Kyle, please do elucidate? I'm agog at that accusation.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

*A competent and self-confident person is incapable of jealousy in anything. *
*Jealousy is invariably a symptom of neurotic insecurity.*

Quit slinging the mud and give the ground time to dry fellas.

Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Heinlein rocks, even if he is a bit of a right-wing delusional.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

aye, but it makes a relevant point.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, but since you felt obligated to ask these questions, I will say this openly.

This is just plain tacky.. And embarrassing. Hrawk took this one because he believed this would be fun and encourage makers to step up their game. He is the only one running them, because he was willing to and no one had an issue with it (I know for one thing I can't handle the task of running it MONTHLY.

The question about the pic.. Seems legit, with out the perceived accusations.

Danny doesn't win all of the time and 2nd and 3rd isn't bad either.... Of course to win it takes the combination of members votes to make that happen..

This is suppose to be fun and encouraging... No reason to use a conspiracy card out on an online thing that no one receives any major benefits from.

I enjoy seeing the nominations, it's interesting to see the variety of tastes... I vote to support the event, but find all of the nominated worthy winners (and some not nominated)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I chuckled at some of these posts and was saddened by others. I just hope we can all air out our thoughts and still remain brothers on this forum.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am thankful for the contributions of all members.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Can we stop harping on this.this is the mans opinion.it may not be your opinion or mine. But if this is the way he feels I can respect him for voicing it. May not be right but it's the way he feels. So be it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Can we stop harping on this.this is the mans opinion.it may not be your opinion or mine. But if this is the way he feels I can respect him for voicing it. May not be right but it's the way he feels. So be it.


I don't understand. This is a forum, right? Doesn't that mean we discuss ideas, not just post billboards and bumper stickers?

That's what Twitter is for, ain't it?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Can we stop harping on this.this is the mans opinion.it may not be your opinion or mine. But if this is the way he feels I can respect him for voicing it. May not be right but it's the way he feels. So be it.


Well no, not an opinion at all.

If these were genuine concerns of his, then he could have approached me at any time to voice them. But no, he decided to go for the most melodramatic option and make it a public cry for attention.

Ok, lets look at his 4 questions and 1 allegation of cheating / fraud.

_#1 Why does Hrawk always get to nominate the first slingshot_

Well duh, I create the threads so therefore am the first person to see it. Funny that.

_#2 Why does his nomination alone get the honor of sitting atop the banner all day everyday?_

Double duh. I create the thread and very shortly after create the Featured Content add. I pull an image from the thread to be displayed which usually, the only image there is the one I have just nominated.

_#3 Why does he always pick Danny? And if Danny (love ya, bud!) didn't make a shooter that month, why does he always pick the same style shooter?_
_Metal core._

Seriously ? I sense some rather severe jealousy here. I like Danny's work. Metals and synthetics do it for me. Natural forks and PFS don't.

_#4 Why do I care if the contest is rigged?_

Well obviously you do or you would never had typed this. I'll give you one big tip for wearing tin foil hats, Don't make them too tight.

_#5 Why am I the only one who has asked these questions?_

Because most rational people would have thought the questions through first and realised that there was perfectly rational and simple explanations for all of them.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought the comment in this post earlier( you want some cheese to go with that wine) a bumper sticker saying.But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

But if that's what he thinks ,that's what he thinks right or wrong. Nothing going to change that.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cjw said:


> Can we stop harping on this.this is the mans opinion.it may not be your opinion or mine. But if this is the way he feel


Well that is what happens when one posts an opinion that has a reply button, it leaves it open for the ones that agree or disagree to post their opinion on how they feel... Its just sometimes some opinions attract more attention than others.. All that post are contributing to the "harping".

Sharing an opinion is easy, knowing when and how to do so takes a little more, dont you think?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Brawl if all people thought before they spoke the world wouldn't have the problems it has but they don't.Ive been in charge of a ten meter air rifle and pistol club for years . And I've been accused of playing favorites and other things,but that's what being in charge sometimes you have to deal with.I don't let it bother me any more.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I am glad some of you guys had a good time while I was out on the boat living it up in the sunshine. I have made a valid point or you guys wouldn't have reacted the way you did.
Apparently I hit a nerve. Which is funny to me. Your little insults were pretty funny too. I felt like I was reading a girls forum.

I don't care if you guys think I'm right or not. As I said before. I really only wanted the answers to one and two. The rest were just added for the fun of it.

Yes, a few of you moderators have been short and rude to newbies. Typing down to them, belittling them for not knowing your rules, or asking "stupid" questions.
It's true, and if y'all cared so much you'd start a thread asking if anyone had ever been offended by what equates to management. Then again they might be afraid of the potential ramifications. I'm not.

Also, I am not jealous of Danny or any other slingshot maker, and to imply such a thing shows that you have not paid any attention to anything I say to others regarding their abilities. I know where my talents lie, and making slingshots ain't it.

I just felt it was time to get down to the bottom line and find out the answer to question one and two. Thanks for clearing it up and have a great night.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Joe, I like you, but these questions are retarded. Danny deserves all 4 wins he got. I own pieces of his and they're impeccable. And as for hrawk nominating him every time, not true. He nominated me once. The 'Iliahi, which ironically, I gave to Danny boy. So yes. It's a conspiracy, and the aliens are on their way.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Hrawk sorry for the mistake on your name but this stupid I phone keeps trying to correct what I spell.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, not retarded, something else I can't think of


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Hrawk sorry for the mistake on your name but this stupid I phone keeps trying to correct what I spell.


It's all good man, predictive text and auto correct can be a real #[email protected]% sometimes. I once got lost for hours on a website dedicated to all those embarrassing text messages bought about by auto correct. Laughed my ass off


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> I don't care if you guys think I'm right or not. As I said before. I really only wanted the answers to one and two. The rest were just added for the fun it.


Then if that is the case, that means the rest of your post is called TROLLING. I am sure you are smart enough to know that, in an open forum it would instigate responses. It isn't beneficial to the community as a whole, and I know you don't have issues with fellow slingshot lovers, so I don't understand why you would throw a wrench in the " harmony" of it.

As far as the "management" team, I can't speak for others, but I will say this.

I hope I never insulted a newbie with there questions, my intent is never so.

I haven't seen any posts that would indicate as much, but not saying it isn't there. However the mod team is made up of slingshot members that volunteer to help the forum out. They take there timape doing what they can, to benefit the community. We are human, and we are made up of different personalities ( goes for the entire community as well) so we are prone to make misguided judgement calls, just like anyone else.

Either way, there are ways to handle things, where it would be productive and not destructive... But we are all grown up enough to figure out how we want to handle things... And it will take its cours naturally.

LGD


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

With all due respect capnjoe, I think the attitude you've displayed in this thread is quite arrogant and childish. Baseless accusations of contest rigging aside, it seems that you've displayed a bizarre contempt for the people posting here, and I just don't understand what the point of any of this was.

The first two questions you ask have self-evident answers. There was no need for you to draw attention to such painfully obvious non-issues. Hrawk creates the thread, so he naturally posts and nominates first. The first image gets automatically placed in the banner. No conspiracy or hidden agenda. Your implication that Hrawk is rigging the contest is just silly and insulting, as others have explained.

"I am glad some of you guys had a good time while I was out on the boat living it up in the sunshine" 
This is just condescending. Are you trying to make people feel stupid for replying to your inflammatory post? As if you think everyone here has been pulling their hair out in frustration while you sip ice-tea in the sunshine, chuckling at our logical responses to your nonsense.

"I have made a valid point or you guys wouldn't have reacted the way you did."
This makes absolutely no sense. I can't imagine the line of thinking that brought you to that conclusion. You made inaccurate accusations based on poor logic and no evidence. People responded by reasonably pointing out why your questions were stupid. And this somehow proves that you were right? Strong reactions to dumb opinions does not validate those dumb opinions. The fact you've irritated people doesn't mean you have made a good point

"Your little insults were pretty funny too. I felt like I was reading a girls forum."
Again, condescending and childish. Implying people here are acting like little girls because they point out how stupid your questions are. For you to ask questions which have self-evident, common sense answers, and to frame them in such a way that implies some kind of conspiracy is idiotic and mean-spirited. And then to petulantly undermine those who disagree with you and call them a bunch of girls is where the real immaturity lies in my opinion.

"His obsession with Danny is borderline creepy."
No it isn't. He likes the man's work. There is no reason this should bother you.

I don't mean for any of that to sound too harsh. You've contributed so much valuable information to this site, I just think posts like these are beneath you. There's usually so much positivity in the threads here, I hate to see bickering and condescension be so rampant. You seem needlessly abrasive and confrontational in these posts. The points and assumptions you've made disregard any logic, in favour of egotism and childish insults.

I apologise if I'm out of line with any of that, I just wanted to express my opinion. I really have a lot of respect for your contributions to this forum, but I would like to see less discussions like these.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Agreed, I am mean. And paranoid! Do you feel better now?
You all missed the point. If you want to hear it from my mouth you can call me.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> If you want to hear it from my mouth you can call me.


Ha, someone owes me a dollar! Of course I am not sure it counts since you didn't include your phone number this time









You are very entertaining Joe, and the reason I continue to pay my overpriced Internet bill.

Not sure you believe this or not, but I am glad you are here... Not being sarcastic .

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

941-375-8323.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Pay up!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Who had December in the "fourm-wide hissy-fit/meltdown" pool?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Who had the meltdown I wonder? It sure wasn't me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

M_J said:


> Who had December in the "fourm-wide hissy-fit/meltdown" pool?


I know right! I took October with 3-1 odds and lost all my beer money for the week.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

First time I've seen so much troll feeding on this place. Lets just drop it and move on. Bring on 2013!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't cross that bridge!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hahahaha


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I think that just about sums it up.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

umm


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You would like something like that, you fawning newbie.. It shows how tacky you are. Not to mention late for the ball. I'm sure the mods will allow it, because they started the name calling and funny picture posting.

I hope everybody is paying attention to what is happening here. This is what's known as a passive aggressive attack.. It's easy to do from behind your bejeweled keyboard.

If we were face to face, pal, you'd be singing a different song. Or looking for your teeth.

Y'all have fun now!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Joe, its all fun and games buddy







. I'm sorry, that wasn't a very kind thing to do, I just found it floating around somewhere. Let's try to keep it all cool here, we wouldn't want it to get out of hand.

Also, just for future reference, I'm not exactly little...

Cheers!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Did you guys know that latex rubber can be affixed to leather and a forked handle and it will shoot projectiles?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> You would like something like that, you fawning newbie.. It shows how tacky you are. Not to mention late for the ball. I'm sure the mods will allow it, because they started the name calling and funny picture posting.
> 
> I hope everybody is paying attention to what is happening here. This is what's known as a passive aggressive attack.. It's easy to do from behind your bejeweled keyboard.
> 
> ...


passive agressive attacks? You can't see how your post was passive agressive in any bit at all? accusations and insults to ones that disagree with you feeling to post this publicly in the manner that you felt doing.. all in fun?

It is just a passive means at jabbing at the forum.. or the mod team... like we can't have any reactions to insults lasted at us? The community is made up of the people in it... I know I don't want to see this crap.. and am sure many others don't...

There is no cover up... and no tin foil hats needed here... I make this suggestion... keep posting your threads of you and your child shooting,, because that's what its all about....

If you have issues on how the forum is.. simple LEAVE... its not for everyone, but it is open to all that share the interest of slingshots.....

Don't get me wrong when I say LEAVE.. that's your choice... IF you stay that is great, because I and many others enjoy your posts... I just don't think this drama is necessary.... and if it is acting like a girl reacting to this mess, then you follow as the lead hen for starting this....

Think how it people would react: when you ask questions... and if you truly want answers think about the best way to get them with out the added crap...

Talk to you face to face? Meh, I know for me, if I met you in person.. I wouldnt be talking about interwebz stuff, I would be drinking a beer and shooting with you I hope..... no need to make those comments, because it protrays the same "internet tough guy" image as all the other junk... even if you think you can back it up... IT DOESNT MATTER...

I am closing this, because I am sure, people that visit the forum don't want to waist their time with this

LGD


----------

